

FBI Special Agent Thinks a MAC Address Indicates Apple Hardware - Splendor
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131220/07264325650/fbi-agent-connection-logs-show-suspects-mac-address-so-look-apple-hardware.shtml

======
josephlord
Err, MAC addresses are allocated to manufacturers so certain values indicate
it probably[1] is Apple hardware.

Many of the comments on the op also indicate this information.

[1] Some devices allow you to set a MAC address so it is possible that a non-
Apple device is pretending to be one.

~~~
rainsford
That was my first thought as well reading this. It's hard to tell from the
phrasing whether that's what the agent actually meant, or whether there really
was some Mac/MAC confusion, but it seems far from the clear cut "The FBI is
stupid" case Techdirt is trying to make.

And along those lines, it would be nice if people would stop posting Techdirt
links here. Even for important stories (this is not one of those), the
Techdirt spin on it is always the most juvenile option imaginable.

------
Splendor
_" Prior to executing the search warrant, FBI SA Nicol told me that, during
execution of the warrant, I should look for a Mac computer, because the
network connection logs provided by Jeffrey Savoy showed a Mac address,
indicating some type of Mac/Apple computer or hardware was used."_

